# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Japan Direct Koi Center Keeping Contest Sakai Fish Farm Kohaku Sanke

## pieth

Hadir Kembali *JDKC* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
*61* ekor Kohaku
*33* ekor Sanke 

Berikut foto indukan ikan dengan bloodline yg akan di adakan untuk acara ini




*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 10 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Februari 2021.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 94 ekor Kohaku dan Sanke kelahiran 2019
*Berikut contoh sertifikat dan DOB ikan dari masing-masing bloodline*




*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp. 4.000.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 25 April pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=4000 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 4.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di *Green Garden Jakarta Barat*, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
*CP : Pieth 087868882200*


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 28 Februari 2021 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).
dan akan di lakukan penjurian oleh *4 Certified Koi-S judge dan 1 Japan Judge*


*HADIAH*
_Jika ikan minimal 80 ekor ter  BIDmaka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut_
*Grand Champion Rp 30.000.000,-
Gold Prize Rp 20.000.000,-
Silver Prize Rp 12.500.000,-
Bronze Prize Rp 7.500.000,-
Jika ikan ter BID semua maka ada tambahan doorprize 2 buah tiket Japan PP untuk keberangkatan bulan April 2021* _(jika ingin di uangkan senilai Rp 7.000.000,-)_


Jika ikan tidak sampai 80ekor yang di *BID* maka hadiah menjadi
Grand Champion *6%*
Gold Prize *4%*
Silver Prize *3%*
Bronze Prize *2%*
*Hadiah Doorprize tidak keluar

*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _KOHAKU 1 - 20_: Show













*Spoiler* for _KOHAKU 21 - 40_: Show












*Spoiler* for _KOHAKU 41 - 61_: Show












*Spoiler* for _SANKE 62 - 81_: Show












*Spoiler* for _SANKE 82 - 94_: Show










*Video Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _KOHAKU 1 - 30_: Show























*Spoiler* for _KOHAKU 31 - 61_: Show












https://www.youtube.com/








*Spoiler* for _SANKE 62 - 94_: Show

----------


## Girin87

# 37 = 4000

----------


## Greggy

#41 = 4000
#79 = 4000

----------


## KobaKoi

Vidio nomor 87 - 91

----------


## KetapangKoi

#bid 13=4000

----------


## GodZilla

#bid 61 = 4000

----------


## coaxs

#bid 61=4000

----------


## Greggy

#bid 41 = 4000
#bid 79 = 4000

----------


## Rico Wenas

#bid 4=4000
#bid 52=4000
#bid 90=4000

----------


## Girin87

#bid 37=4000

----------


## bedut

#bid 82=4000

----------


## coaxs

#bid 41=4100

----------


## coaxs

#bid 61=4100

----------


## Greggy

#bid 41=5000
#bid 79=4500

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 86=4000

----------


## WaraWiri

#bid 52=4000

----------


## KobaKoi

Vidio 21 - 25

----------


## Junaedy

#bid=15
#bid=22
#bid=25
#bid=32

----------


## Junaedy

#bid =15
#bid =22
#bid =25
#bid =32

----------


## bedut

> #bid =15
> #bid =22
> #bid =25
> #bid =32


formatnya salah Om...

*#bid XX=YYYY*

XX = nomer ikan
YYYY = nominal bid dalam ribuan IDR

----------


## Junaedy

#bid 15=4000
#bid 22=4000
#bid 25=4000
#bid 32=4000

----------


## Junaedy

ok om thx infonya

----------


## dompie

#bid 2=4000

----------


## Lebakbulus FF

#bid 86=4100

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 94=4000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 21=4000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 30=4000

----------


## Crusly

#bid 86=4500

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 77=4000

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 32=4100

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 21=4100

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 46=4000

----------


## WaraWiri

#bid 52=4100

----------


## Aleksande

#bid 72=4000

----------


## Adityadimas

#bid 90=4100

----------


## asnanto

#bid 4=4100
#bid 54=4000

----------


## wibowo_santoso

#bid 14=4000
#bid 27=4000

----------


## ch-

#bid 26 = 4000
#bid 32 = 5000
#bid 41 = 6000
#bid 77 = 5000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> #bid 14=4000
> #bid 27=4000


Wihhh legend nihhhhh...

----------


## frostbitez

beh koko Bow comeback

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 58=4000

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 15=4100

----------


## Silentwarrior

#bid 61= 4500

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 14=4100
#bid 21=4200

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 21=4500

----------


## Arie88

#bid 86 = 4600

----------


## GodZilla

#bid 61 = 4600

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 41=6100

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 30=4100

----------


## Mevius

#bid 25=4100

----------


## Rico Wenas

#bid 79=4600

----------


## coaxs

#bid 61=4700

----------


## Jul2

#bid 86=4700
#bid 4=4200

----------


## Arie88

#bid 86 = 4800

----------


## bedut

> #bid 86 = 4800


format bid nya masih salah Om Arie

----------


## Silentwarrior

#bid 61= 6000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 13=4100

----------


## Greggy

#bid 79=4700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 23=4000
#bid 55=4000
#bid 65=4000

----------


## Hael

#bid 41=6200
#bid 61=4800

----------


## Hendra HND

#bid 19 = 4000

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 69 =4000

----------


## zoel28

#bid14 = 4200

----------


## pieth

> #bid14 = 4200


Om format bid nya salah
#bid spasi nomor ikan

----------


## Rafiq

#bid 10 = 4000

----------


## wibowo_santoso

#bid 15=4200

----------


## wibowo_santoso

#bid 14=4200

----------


## 29kois

#bid 14=4300
#bid 79=4800

----------


## Rico Wenas

#bid 79=4900

----------


## Andy Santoso

#bid 72=4100

----------


## pieth

Vidio nomor 61

----------


## Aanlupus92

#bid 13=4200

----------


## pieth

> #bid 13=4200000


Om untuk nominal 4.2jt cukup dituliskan 4200 yah . Nanti akan saya minta admin untuk di betulkan autorekap nya

----------


## Aanlupus92

#bid 13 salah ketik

----------


## Aanlupus92

#bid 13=4200

----------


## Aanlupus92

Hehehehe...maaf om salah ketik,maklum baru join,masih bingung

----------


## pieth

> Hehehehe...maaf om salah ketik,maklum baru join,masih bingung


Kirain mau di bid 4.2M om wkwkwkwk

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 15= 4300

----------


## idung

#bid 23=4100

----------


## idung

#bid 55=4100

----------


## briantc

#bid 61=6100

----------


## Rafiq

#bid 82=4100

----------


## bedut

> Hehehehe...maaf om salah ketik,maklum baru join,masih bingung


Gak salah juga gpp kok Om Aan  :Peace:

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 4400

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 14=4500
#bid 79=5000

----------


## Rico Wenas

#bid 79=5100

----------


## Aleksande

#bid 72=4200

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 79=5200

----------


## yudy1215

#bid 10=4100

----------


## 29kois

#bid 13=4300

----------


## yudy1215

#bid 90=4200

----------


## Junaedy

#bid 4=4200

----------


## Junaedy

#bid 4=4300

----------


## Silentwarrior

#bid 61= 6500

----------


## wibowo_santoso

#bid 41=6300

----------


## Anggit

#bid 77=5100
#bid 78=4000
#bid 90=4300

----------


## luki

#bid 72=4300

----------


## msdl

#bid 82=4200

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13=4400

----------


## Waqi wafi

#bid 61=4000

----------


## Waqi wafi

#bid 61=6600

----------


## Aleksande

#bid 72=4400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 57=4000

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 4600

----------


## Silentwarrior

# bid = 7500

----------


## Silentwarrior

# bid 61= 7500

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 15=4400

----------


## Silentwarrior

#bid 61=7500

----------


## luki

#bid 72=4500

----------


## Aleksande

#bid 72=4600

----------


## Crusly

#bid 57=4100

----------


## Rico Wenas

#bid 79=5500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=4000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 17=4000

----------


## Andy Santoso

# bid 72=4700

----------


## Andy Santoso

#bid 72=4700

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 15=4500

----------


## msdl

> #bid 57=4000





> #bid 5=4000





> #bid 17=4000



cieee yg baru married, napsu banget nih kyknya

----------


## idung

#bid 14=4600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 94=4100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 80=4000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 38=4000

----------


## herrydragon

#Bid 21=4600

----------


## idung

#bid 41=6400

----------


## idung

#bid 79=5600

----------


## wibowo_santoso

#bid 41=6500

----------


## Saskiagotik

> cieee yg baru married, napsu banget nih kyknya


Ih om genit banget sih , aku sudah punya suami

----------


## idung

#bid 14=4700

----------


## idung

#bid 41=6600

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 67 =4000

----------


## idung

#bid 14=4700

----------


## GodZilla

#bid 94 = 4500
#bid 86 = 5000
#bid 69 = 4500
#bid 65 = 4500
#bid 21 = 5000
#bid 23 = 4500

----------


## Saifudin R

#bid 13=4500

----------


## luki

#bid 68=4000

----------


## briantc

#bid 61=7700

----------


## Arie88

#bid 86 =5100

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 84=4000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 13=4600

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 13=4600
#bid 14=4800
#bid 79=5700

----------


## Aleksande

#bid 72=4800

----------


## wibowo_santoso

#bid 41=7000

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 7=4000

----------


## msdl

> #bid 13=4600
> #bid 14=4800
> #bid 79=5700


hai kamu...

sudah perkenalan belum di depan kelas?

----------


## GodZilla

#bid86 = 5500

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 5000

----------


## GodZilla

#bid 86=5500

----------


## Rafiq

#bid 10 = 4500
#bid 82 = 4500

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 25=4200

----------


## nona maniez

Hallo Om...

Salam Kenal ya...aq Nadya tinggal di Jaksel...

Hehehehe

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 61= 7800

----------


## Saskiagotik

> Hallo Om...
> 
> Salam Kenal ya...aq Nadya tinggal di Jaksel...
> 
> Hehehehe


Salam kenal nadya. Ak saskia tinggal di jakbar

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Hallo Om...
> 
> Salam Kenal ya...aq Nadya tinggal di Jaksel...
> 
> Hehehehe


Ini ,,,, nona, nyonya apa Om neeh .... :Peace:

----------


## Arie88

#bid 86 =5600

----------


## GodZilla

#bid 86=6000

----------


## HansPoek

#bid 9=4000

----------


## Arie88

#bid 79=5800

----------


## nona maniez

Saya masih Nona om Capt...

Hehehehe...Lanjutin hobi papa..

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> Saya masih Nona om Capt...
> 
> Hehehehe...Lanjutin hobi papa..


Istimewa....

----------


## nona maniez

> Ini ,,,, nona, nyonya apa Om neeh ....


Masih Nona om Bayu...

Lanjutin hobinya papa...hehehe

----------


## Jul2

#bid 04=4400
#bid 13=4700
#bid 86=6100

----------


## Andy Santoso

#bid 72=4900

----------


## Frozen

#bid 13=5100

----------


## idung

#bid 14=5400
#bid 23=4600
#bid 41=7200
#bid 79=5800

----------


## kapa.cossa

#bid 13=5200

----------


## TED

#bid 65=4600

----------


## ch-

#bid 41 = 8000
#bid 77 = 7000

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 63=4000
#bid 5=4100
#bid 15=4600

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 63=4000
#bid 5=4100
#bid 15=4600

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 15=4700

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 5600

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 14=5500
#bid 93=4000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 14=5300
#bid 4=4400
#bid 55=4200

----------


## Anggit

#bid 88=4000

----------


## Aleksande

#bid 72=5000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 30=4200

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 13=5300

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 15=5000

----------


## 29kois

#bid 13=5400

----------


## stanleysidik

#bid 14=5700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 13=5500

----------


## msdl

#bid 61=8000

----------


## koipemula

#bid 54=4100

----------


## DDavin

#bid 86 = 6200

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 19=4100
#bid 26=4100

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 5900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 58=4100

----------


## SunGoKoi

> #bid 54=4100


ups... :Peace:

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 15=5100

----------


## Silentwarrior

#bid 61=9000

----------


## stanleysidik

#bid 14=6000

----------


## Mevius

#bid 25=4300

----------


## Andy Santoso

#bid 72=5100

----------


## kapa.cossa

#bid 13=5600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 19=4200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 87=4000

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13=5600

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 6300

----------


## Aleksande

#bid 75=4000

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 4=4500

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13=5700

----------


## msdl

> #bid 19=4100
> #bid 26=4100


bacooooottttt

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 86=6500

----------


## GodZilla

#bid 23=5000

----------


## DDavin

#bid 86 = 6600

----------


## idung

#bid 14=6500

----------


## WaraWiri

Brp mnt lagi min?

----------


## Saifudin R

#bid 14=6500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 22=4100

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 67=4100

----------


## ch-

#bid 26 = 4500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> bacooooottttt


siapa ini ???  bahahahhaahaa

----------


## SunGoKoi

> bacooooottttt


Tutup mejaaaa......

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 15=5200

----------


## GodZilla

.................

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 69=4600

----------


## Saifudin R

#bid 14=6600

----------


## kapa.cossa

#bid 13=5800

----------


## msdl

> Brp mnt lagi min?


check di auto rekap nya Om, di atasnya total bid

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 86=7000

----------


## SunGoKoi

> siapa ini ???  bahahahhaahaa


2 hape ya.....jangan tar salah pencet ya..hahahahaha

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 7000

----------


## idung

#bid 41=8100

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13=5900

----------


## bedut

#bid 82=4600

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 15=5300

----------


## idung

#bid 14=7200

----------


## ch-

#bid 41 = 9000

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 69=5000

----------


## idung

#bid 23=5100

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 7500

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 65=5000

----------


## alrightnik

#bid 13=6000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 23=5100

----------


## msdl

#bid 61=9100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 21=5100

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 37=4100

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 23=5500

----------


## idung

#bid 41=9100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 21=5100

----------


## Silentwarrior

#bid61=10000

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 21=5500

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 30=4300

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 14=7600
#bid 32=5100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 21=5300

----------


## idung

#bid 14=7800

----------


## Leoherry

#bid69 =5100

----------


## Silentwarrior

#bid 61=10.000

----------


## Rafiq

#bid 82 = 4800

----------


## yogk

#bid 94=5000

----------


## Silentwarrior

#bid 61=10000

----------


## Mevius

#bid 90 = 4400

----------


## GodZilla

#bid 94=5500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 94=4600

----------


## Saifudin R

#bid 4=4700

----------


## Girin87

#bid 37=4200

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 69=5100

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 67=4200

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 8000

----------


## hero

#bid 67=4200

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 69=5500

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 25=4400

----------


## bedut

#bid 82=4900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 64=4000

----------


## ch-

#bid 32 = 6000
#bid 41 = 12000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 80=4100

----------


## TED

#bid 65=5100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 21=5600

----------


## asnanto

#bid 26=4600

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 65=5500

----------


## yogk

#bid 94=6000

----------


## ch-

#bid 26 = 6000

----------


## hero

#bid 67=4300

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 61= 10.100

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 94=6500

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 61=10100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 21=5700

----------


## Silentwarrior

#bid 61=11000

----------


## GodZilla

#bid 21=5700

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 19=4300

----------


## Silentwarrior

#bid 61= 11000

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 21=6000

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 67=4400

----------


## Mevius

#bid 25=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 21=5800

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 4=4800

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 67 = 4400

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 21=6500

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 67 = 4500

----------


## yogk

#bid 94=7000

----------


## idung

#bid 14=8100

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> #bid 25=4500


Nyerah dah 45jt sudah

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 67=4600

----------


## idung

#bid 41=12100

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 69=5600

----------


## Mevius

> Nyerah dah 45jt sudah


Sorry sorry salah input Om Bayu  :Help:

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 14=8100

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 8300

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 69 =6000

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13=6100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 80=4200

----------


## zieco

#bid 68=4100

----------


## TED

#bid 25=4600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 80=4300

----------


## Leoherry

#bid 69=6100

----------


## hero

#bid 90= 4500

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 43=4000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 80=4500

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 26=6100

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 69=6500

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 13=6200

----------


## ch-

#bid 41 = 15000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 21=7000

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 21=7000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 55=4300

----------


## ch-

#bid 26 = 7000

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 37=4300

----------


## luki

#bid 68=4200

----------


## idung

#bid 14=8500

----------


## Saifudin R

#bid 4=5000

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 67 = 4700

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 8700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 17=4100

----------


## zieco

#bid 13=6500

----------


## Girin87

#bid 37=4400

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 30=4500

----------


## Anggit

#bid 90=4600

----------


## idung

#bid 41=15100

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 61=11100

----------


## idung

#bid 14=9000

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 4=5100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 3=4000

----------


## plasma11

#bid 37=4300

----------


## zieco

#bid 68=4500

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 9100

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 17=4200

----------


## hero

#bid 90= 4700

----------


## luki

#bid 68=4600

----------


## ch-

#bid 41 = 18000

----------


## Mevius

#bid 90=4800

----------


## plasma11

#bid 37=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 17=4500

----------


## Rafiq

#bid 82 = 5000

----------


## Girin87

#bid 37=4600

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 30=4600

----------


## idung

#bid 14=9500

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 32=6100

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 30=4700

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 9700

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 15=5500

----------


## idung

#bid 14=9900

----------


## msdl

#bid 10=4600

----------


## ch-

#bid 32 = 7000

----------


## plasma11

#bid 37=4700

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 15=5600

----------


## hero

#bid 90= 4900

----------


## idung

#bid 23=5600

----------


## Saifudin R

#bid 4=5200

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 13=6600

----------


## Girin87

#bid 37=4800

----------


## Mevius

#bid 90=5000

----------


## Silentwarrior

#bid 61=11500

----------


## Mevius

#bid 25=4700

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 30=4800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 12=4000

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 52=4200

----------


## WaraWiri

#bid 52=4300

----------


## plasma11

#bid 22=4200

----------


## hero

#bid 67= 4800

----------


## zieco

#bid 68=4700

----------


## TED

3bid 25=4800

----------


## TED

#bid 25=4800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 2=4100

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 67=5000

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13=6700

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 15=5700

----------


## bedut

#bid 82=5100

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 22=4300

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 15=5800

----------


## zieco

#bid 65=5600

----------


## hero

#bid 90= 5100

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 30=4900

----------


## Ady

#bid 78=4100

----------


## luki

#bid 68=4800

----------


## Mevius

#bid 25=5000

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 10000

----------


## GodZilla

#Bid 65=6000

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 30=4800

----------


## idung

#bid 14=10100

----------


## TED

#bid 25=5100

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 30=5000

----------


## dompie

#bid 2=4200

----------


## alrightnik

#bid 13=6800

----------


## Anggit

#bid 78=4200

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 58=4300

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 13=6900

----------


## plasma11

#bid 22=4500

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13= 7000

----------


## Mevius

#bid 90=5200

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 54=4200

----------


## pieth

JIKA OMSET mencapai 320.000.000 Hadiah Utama akan keluar yah

Tidak perlu 80ekor yg di bid. Thanks happy Bidding teman2

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 22=4600

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 15=6000

----------


## frostbitez

> JIKA OMSET mencapai 320.000.000 Hadiah Utama akan keluar yah
> 
> Tidak perlu 80ekor yg di bid. Thanks happy Bidding teman2


 :Eek2:  :Eek2:  :Eek2:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 67 = 5100

----------


## hero

#bid 55= 4400

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 4=5300
#bid 37=4900

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 2=4300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=4200

----------


## plasma11

#bid 49=4000

----------


## Girin87

#bid 37=5000

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 67=5200

----------


## Saifudin R

#Bid 4=5500

----------


## SunGoKoi

> JIKA OMSET mencapai 320.000.000 Hadiah Utama akan keluar yah
> 
> Tidak perlu 80ekor yg di bid. Thanks happy Bidding teman2


mantap........

----------


## Ady

#bid 5=4300
#bid 78=4300

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 58=4400

----------


## zieco

#bid 68=4900

----------


## Anggit

#bid 78=4400

----------


## alrightnik

#bid 13=7200

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13= 7300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 5=4500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 58=4500

----------


## zieco

#bid 80=4600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 80=4700

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 55=4500

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 58=4600

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 67 =5300

----------


## hero

#bid 55= 4600

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 13=7400
#bid 67=5400

----------


## Ady

#bid 5=4600
#bid 78=4600

----------


## 29kois

#bid 55=4600

----------


## Slametkurniawan

wah2 saskia gotik nih... kyknya kenal nih

#bid 21=7500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 30=5100

----------


## Greggy

#bid 79=5900

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13= 7500

----------


## Saskiagotik

> wah2 saskia gotik nih... kyknya kenal nih
> 
> #bid 21=7500


Ampunnnnnnnnnn pak presidennnnnn

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 67=5500

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 26=7100

----------


## Anggit

#bid 78=4700

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 55=4700

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 67=5600
#bid 13=7600

----------


## OPPA

#bid 52=4400

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13= 7700

----------


## hero

#bid 55= 4800

----------


## WaraWiri

#bid 52=4500

----------


## zieco

#bid 80=4800

----------


## ch-

#bid 26 = 8000

----------


## SunGoKoi

> #bid 26 = 8000


ampun om..... :Peace:

----------


## Saskiagotik

> ampun om.....


Nakal yah  :Boink:

----------


## dompie

#bid 2=4400

----------


## 29kois

#bid 55=4900

----------


## Dony Lesmana

# bid 67 = 5700

----------


## Dony Lesmana

#bid 67=5700

----------


## SunGoKoi

> Nakal yah


kirain....... :Bolt:

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 80=5000

----------


## hero

#bid 55= 5000

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 13=7800

----------


## Ady

#bid 75=4100

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13= 7900

----------


## hero

#bid 90= 5300

----------


## zieco

#bid 13=8000

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 13=8100

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13= 8100

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13= 8200

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 37=5100
#bid 4=5600

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 55=5100

----------


## Rafiq

#bid 10=5000

----------


## Aleksande

#bid 75=4200

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 13=8300

----------


## Mr.Raditya

#bid 13= 8500

----------


## alrightnik

#bid 13=8800

----------


## zieco

#bid 17=4600

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 13=8900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 17=4700

----------


## hero

#bid 52= 4600

----------


## pieth

IKAN YANG BELUM DI BID OPEN BID MENJADI 3.000.000
agar omset mencapat 320.000.000 dan hadiah keluar

Happy bidding

----------


## msdl

#bid 50=3000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 50=3100

----------


## alrightnik

#bid 13=9000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 55=5200

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 6=3000
#bid 16=3000

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid13 =9100

----------


## Dam.k81

#bid 16#3000

----------


## Saifudin R

#Bid 6=3200

----------


## Dam.k81

#bid 16#3100

----------


## zieco

#bid 17=4800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 17=5000

----------


## frostbitez

#Bid 40=3000

----------


## alrightnik

#bid 13=9200

----------


## Saifudin R

#bid 4=5800

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 16=3200

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 16 = 3300

----------


## OPPA

#bid 16=3300

----------


## WaraWiri

#bid 52=4700

----------


## OPPA

#bid 16=3400

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 4=5900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 42=3000

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 16=3500

----------


## zieco

#bid 17=5100

----------


## Ady

#bid 75=4300

----------


## Dam.k81

#bid 16=3500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 6=3300

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 17=5200

----------


## Dam.k81

#bid 16#3600

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 40 = 3100

----------


## zieco

#bid 17=5500

----------


## Dam.k81

#bid 16=3600

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 13=9300

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 16=3700
#bid 50=3200

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 40 = 3200

----------


## alrightnik

#bid 13=9400

----------


## Saifudin R

#bid 4=6000

----------


## Willy

#bid 47 =3000

----------


## Aleksande

#bid 75=4400

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 16=3700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 59=3000

----------


## msdl

> #bid 16=3700
> #bid 50=3200


Non kok belum bobo? udh malem lho...

----------


## koisan

#bid16=4000

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid 47 =3100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 17=5600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 50=3300

----------


## asnanto

#bid 26=8100

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 4=6100

----------


## OPPA

#bid 72=5200

----------


## koisan

#bid 16 = 4000

----------


## Willy

#bid 24=2000

----------


## Saifudin R

#bid 6=3500

----------


## hasan hadi

#bid 18=3000

----------


## Willy

#bid 47=3200

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 6=3400

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 47 = 3300

----------


## OPPA

#bid 16=4100

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Horeee hadiah keluarrr

----------


## Willy

#bid 47=3400

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 31=3000

----------


## msdl

#bid 50=3400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 53=3000

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 22 = 4700

----------


## Rafiq

#bid 82=5500

----------


## briantc

#bid 47=3500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 50=3500
#bid 47=3600

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid 47 =3600

----------


## Saifudin R

#bid 23=5700

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 13=9500

----------


## zieco

#bid 21=7600

----------


## Kolam Wong Kito

#bid 47 =3700

----------


## bedut

#bid 81=3000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 53=3100

----------


## ch-

#bid 26 = 10000

----------


## msdl

#bid 50=3600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 50=3700

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 31=3100

----------


## zieco

#bid 73=3000

----------


## Ady

Wahh nehh sekalian sahur yah

----------


## alrightnik

#bid 13=9600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 31=3200

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 73=3100
#bid 42=3100

----------


## pieth

> Wahh nehh sekalian sahur yah ��


Ia om , nunggu opor ayam di angetin sekalian yah

----------


## Hayoranindra

Rame kalii

----------


## zoel28

#bid 14 = 10200

----------


## msdl

> Rame kalii


bungkusss sultan kaltim

----------


## Willy

#bid 24=2000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 38=4100

----------


## Mattdemon

#bid 73=3200

----------


## Elecson

#bid 81=3100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 42=3200

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 92=3000

----------


## koisan

#bid 16 = 4200

----------


## bedut

#bid 81=3200

----------


## OPPA

#bid 16=4300

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 73=3300

----------


## 29kois

#bid 4=6200

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 44=3000

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 42=3300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 44=3100

----------


## msdl

#bid 50=3800

----------


## koisan

#bid 16 = 4500

----------


## Danieltio

#bid 44=3200

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 4=6300

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 44=3300

----------


## OPPA

#bid 16=4600

----------


## Bayuadhi737

#bid 55=5300

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 50=3900

----------


## msdl

#bid 50=4000

----------


## briantc

#bid 47=3800

----------


## Arie88

#bid 79 =6000

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 55=5400

----------


## wangs168

#bid 42=3400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 44=3400

----------


## Aleksande

#bid 45=3000

----------


## asnanto

#bid 21=7700

----------


## pieth

CLOSED

Terima kasih untuk semua teman2 yang sudah ikut berpartisipasi. Happy Keeping ‼

----------


## pieth

Untuk para pemenang mohon untuk menghubungi saya perihal payment dan pengiriman

087868882200 (pieth)

----------


## idung

#bid 14=10500

----------


## idung

#bid 23=6000

----------


## pieth

Ikan Nomor 11 di ambil oleh om Jimmy (Hero) 
Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC

----------


## pieth

Ikan yang masih available Price 3.000.000 dan tetap ikut KC . Bisa hubungi sy di 087868882200 untuk konfirmasi

----------


## pieth

> Ikan Nomor 11 di ambil oleh om Jimmy (Hero) 
> Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC


Ikan Nomor 62 diambil om Luki
Rp 3.000.000,- dan tetap ikut KC

----------


## pieth

> Ikan Nomor 11 di ambil oleh om Jimmy (Hero) 
> Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 62 diambil om Luki
> Rp 3.000.000,- dan tetap ikut KC


Ikan Nomor 28 diambil om Girindra
Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC

----------


## pieth

> Ikan Nomor 11 di ambil oleh om Jimmy (Hero) 
> Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 62 diambil om Luki
> Rp 3.000.000,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 28 diambil om Girindra
> Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC


Ikan Nomor 20 , 33 , 34 , 35 , 56 , 60 diambil om Junaedy
Masing2 dengan harga OB 3.000.000 dan ikan tetap ikut KC

----------


## pieth

> Ikan Nomor 11 di ambil oleh om Jimmy (Hero) 
> Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 62 diambil om Luki
> Rp 3.000.000,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 28 diambil om Girindra
> Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 20 , 33 , 34 , 35 , 56 , 60 diambil om Junaedy
> Masing2 dengan harga OB 3.000.000 dan ikan tetap ikut KC


Ikan Nomor 66 di ambil Om Rahmat (mattdemon)
Rp 3.000.000 dan tetap ikut KC

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 20=3000

----------


## pieth

> Ikan Nomor 11 di ambil oleh om Jimmy (Hero) 
> Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 62 diambil om Luki
> Rp 3.000.000,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 28 diambil om Girindra
> Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 20 , 33 , 34 , 35 , 56 , 60 diambil om Junaedy
> Masing2 dengan harga OB 3.000.000 dan ikan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 66 di ambil Om Rahmat (mattdemon)
> Rp 3.000.000 dan tetap ikut KC


Ikan nomor 20 di ambil om Dodi Supangat
Ikan nomor 24 diambil om Adi Jakarta
Dengan harga masing2 3.000.000 dan tetap ikut KC

----------


## pieth

> Ikan Nomor 11 di ambil oleh om Jimmy (Hero) 
> Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 62 diambil om Luki
> Rp 3.000.000,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 28 diambil om Girindra
> Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 20 , 33 , 34 , 35 , 56 , 60 diambil om Junaedy
> Masing2 dengan harga OB 3.000.000 dan ikan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 66 di ambil Om Rahmat (mattdemon)
> Rp 3.000.000 dan tetap ikut KC


Ikan nomor 24 diambil om Adi Jakarta
Ikan nomor 51 dan 85 diambil Greggy

Dengan harga masing2 3.000.000 dan tetap mengikuti KC

----------


## pieth

Untuk Harga OB 3.000.000 masih bisa sampai malam ini pukul 00.00 waktu server Kois
Setelah itu Closed

Hadiah Undian Doorprize akan di lakukan dan di upload ke forum terima kasih

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran atas nama Herrydragon
Ikan nomor 17 , 31 , 59 , 80 , 92

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
26/04 16:53:20
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 19,800,000.00
Sakai KC 5e
Ref 026165320269

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nomor 57 id crusly

----------


## pieth

Bukti transfer id Rafiq
No 10 dan 82
Beserta Ongkir 180rb

----------


## Movenpick7

Payment nocan 58

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id movenpick7
Nomor 58

----------


## pieth

Test 1 2 3 4 5 6

----------


## pieth

> Ikan Nomor 11 di ambil oleh om Jimmy (Hero) 
> Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 62 diambil om Luki
> Rp 3.000.000,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 28 diambil om Girindra
> Rp 3.000.000 ,- dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 20 , 33 , 34 , 35 , 56 , 60 diambil om Junaedy
> Masing2 dengan harga OB 3.000.000 dan ikan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan Nomor 66 di ambil Om Rahmat (mattdemon)
> Rp 3.000.000 dan tetap ikut KC





> Ikan nomor 24 diambil om Adi Jakarta
> Ikan nomor 51 dan 85 diambil Greggy
> 
> Dengan harga masing2 3.000.000 dan tetap mengikuti KC


Ikan Nomor 29 , 36 , 71 di ambil om Markus Fernaldi Gideon
Dengan harga masing2 3.000.000 dan tetap mengikuti KC

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran om Junaedy 
Ikan nomor 20 , 33 , 34 , 35 , 56 , 60

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran id Ted
Ikan nomor 25

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran om Luki ikan no 62

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id aleksande
Ikan nomor 45 dan 75

----------


## frostbitez



----------


## pieth

Pembayaran nmr 66

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan nmr 12 om dodi supangat

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id godzila
Nmr 65 , 69 , 86

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id ayahnura
Nomor 84

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id zoel28
Ikan nomor 14

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id briantc
Ikan nmr 47

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id yogk
Ikan nomor 94

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id hanspoek
Ikan no 9

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id alrightnik
Ikan nmr 13

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan no 11 id hero

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan no61 id sillentwarrior

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id arie88 nomor 79

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Zieco nomor 68

----------


## pieth

Bukti pembayaran id Ady nomor 5

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
29/04 22:13:44
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 4,600,000.00
Kc sakai no.05
Ref 029221344075

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Ch-
Ikan nomor 26 , 32 , 41 , 77

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id warawiri no 52

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id MSDL no 50

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id bedut no 81

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Wibowo_santoso no 27

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id OPPA
No 16 dan 72

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Bayuadhi737
Ikan 4 dan 37

----------


## pieth

Ikan no 39 dan 48 om nura

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id leoherry nomor 46

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran ikan id saskiagotik (daniel tio) no 44

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
03/05 14:52:38
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 3,400,000.00
no 44 sakai
Ref 003145238583

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran Id Gregy no 51 dan 85

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id hero no 90

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id anggit no 78 dan 88

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id dompie ikan no 2

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
27/04 13:23:20
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 4,400,000.00
Ref 027132320311

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id saifudinR no 6 dan 23

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran Markus Fernaldi Gideon no 29 , 36 , 71

----------


## frostbitez



----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id Hasanhadi no 15 , 18 , 63

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id nonamaniez no 22 , 55 , 93

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran plasma11 no 24 dan 49

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran Girindra no 28

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id 9koi no 54

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran atas nama Novan no 91

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran id 
mikaelsebastian no 7 , 43
Wangs168 no 42
Saskiagotik no 3 , 38 , 64
Deki cilangkap no 87

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran Id DonyLesmana no 67

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran 
Sungokoi nomor 19
Asnanto nomor 21

----------


## koigede

mantap acaranya om  :Thumb:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ikutan dong Om, acara selanjutnya.

----------


## pieth

> Ikutan dong Om, acara selanjutnya.


Siap pak presiden
Di tunggu yah , acara KC merah putih di KOI-S .

----------


## TED

SAKAI KOHAKU Nr. 25, Size 61 CM




[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Update Kc sakai no 38 : size 64 cm 
 Bantu update saskiagothik

----------


## mikaelsebastian



----------


## mikaelsebastian

Bantu Update kc sakai no 43 an saskiagothik size 55 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian



----------


## mikaelsebastian

Bantu update kc sakai no 03 an saskia gothik size : 62 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian



----------


## herrydragon

No 17 size 57cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 31 size 60cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 59 size 59cm

----------


## herrydragon

No 80 size 55cm

----------


## frostbitez

SIZE 58CM

----------


## herrydragon

No 92 size 55cm

----------


## frostbitez

SIZE 61cm

----------


## frostbitez

SIZE 62cm

----------


## frostbitez

SIZE = 58cm

----------


## frostbitez

SIZE 64cm

----------


## frostbitez

SIZE 60cm

----------


## asnanto

Kohaku sakai no.21...size 61 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Bantu update 
Sanke sakai no 63 an Hasan hadi size 60 cm

----------


## mikaelsebastian



----------


## pieth

No 90 47cm

----------


## pieth

KC no72 58cm




KC no 16 53cm

----------


## pieth

KC no67 60cm

----------


## pieth

Update no 48 61cm




No39 58cm




No 84 65cm

----------


## pieth

Kc no 55 59cm




No81 61cm




No93 60cm

upload

----------


## pieth

KC no 6 53cm




KC no 23 57cm

upload

----------


## pieth

KC no61 53cm

----------


## pieth

KC no79 59cm

----------


## wibowosantoso

Update no 27, 48cm
https://ibb.co/K6PcLgZ
https://youtu.be/0QvCHhN9wL0

----------


## pieth

No9 58cm

Ketinggalan di upload , ikan sudah dikirim via WA sejak 2minggu lalu

----------


## pieth

No 91 54cm

Ketinggalan upload , sudah di kirim 2minggu lalu via WA

----------


## pieth

*HASIL PENJURIAN Oleh 4 Juri Kois dan 1 Juri Japan
*
Untuk urutan pemenang berdasarkan Point
*Juara 1 (5Point)
Juara 2 (4Point)
Juara 3 (3Point)
Juara 4 (2Point)
Juara 5 (1Point)
*
*Judge Kois-1*
1. Nomor 30
2. Nomor 19 
3. Nomor 81
4. Nomor 76
5. Nomor 21

*Judge Kois-2
*1. Nomor 30
2. Nomor 84
3. Nomor 19
4. Nomor 81
5. Nomor 21

*Judge Kois-3
*1. Nomor 63
2. Nomor 30
3. Nomor 80
4. Nomor 81
5. Nomor 21

*Judge Kois-4
*1. Nomor 76
2. Nomor 30
3. Nomor 63
4. Nomor 81
5. Nomor 21

*Judge Japan
*1. Nomor 76
2. Nomor 63
3. Nomor 81
4. Nomor 30
5. Nomor 67

Di Dapatkan Hasil Sebagai Berikut

Juara 1 Ikan *Nomor 30 Total 20 Point*
Juara 2 - 4 Ikan Dengan *Nomor 63 , 76 , 81* mendapatkan Total Nilai yang sama *12 Point*

Sudah di lakukan Judging ulang untuk penempatan _Gold Prize , Silver Prize , Bronze Prize_ dengan Hasil sebagai Berikut
*Gold Prize (3point)
Silver Prize (2point)
Bronze Prize (1point)
*
*Judge Kois-1*
1. Nomor 81
2. Nomor 76
3. Nomor 63

*Judge Kois-2*
1. Nomor 81
2. Nomor 76
3. Nomor 63

*Judge Kois-3*
1. Nomor 63
2. Nomor 81
3. Nomor 76

*Judge Kois-4*
1. Nomor 76
2. Nomor 63
3. Nomor 81

*Judge Japan*
1. Nomor 76
2. Nomor 63
3. Nomor 81

Total Point Penjurian Kedua
Ikan Nomor 63 9Point
Ikan nomor 76 11Point
Ikan Nomor 81 10Point


*Grand Champion* Ikan Nomor *30* Hadiah Uang Tunai *Rp 30.000.000,-*
*Gold Prize* Ikan Nomor *76* Hadiah Uang Tunai *Rp 20.000.000,-*
*Silver Prize* Ikan Nomor *81* Hadiah Uang Tunai *Rp 12.500.000,-*
*Bronze Prize* Ikan Nomor *63* Hadiah Uang Tunai *Rp 7.500.000,-*



*CONGRATULATION FOR ALL WINNERS !!!!!*

----------


## Lafanda Ibnu Syam

Selamat kepada seluruh pemenang dan peserta. Sebagai newbie saya membaca thread lama tentang KC dan salut kepada seluruh koishi atas komitmen dalam menekuni hobi memelihara koi.
Mudah-mudahan ada event KC berikutnya dan bisa ikut untuk belajar dari master master di sini

----------


## grinkz01

Selamat buat para pemenang dan terutama om frostb yg dari dulu sampe sekarang mmg master nya keeping.....jozzzzz.

----------


## grinkz01

> SIZE 60cm


Ini ikan nmr brp ya kok ndak ketemu di page 1?

----------


## frostbitez

> Ini ikan nmr brp ya kok ndak ketemu di page 1?


halo om Mink ap kabar?
itu ikan no.53  :Tongue: 
thanks anyway ya

----------


## grinkz01

Halo om....lama tak bersua tapi keepingan mu masih tetap jozz gandhozz aja nih....btw utk pembelajaran saya aja, kok ikan 53 ini gak dpt nominasi blas ya?

----------

